# 1998 Land Rover 90 Engine Bay



## Pathfinder1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Work in progress but it's getting there.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Love it. Fantastic result for a work horse


----------



## Pathfinder1 (Jan 15, 2013)

*More Pics*


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

What did you use


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks like your doing a cracking job there. What's the mileage on it?


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm torn between thinking what a cracking effort and no Landie should ever look like that! The only dressing my old Series Land Rovers saw was mud and the occasional splash of oil and coolant!!


----------



## saj1985 (Jul 30, 2011)

looking good


----------

